# Buying an Engagement Ring in New York



## ails (2 Oct 2007)

We are travelling to New York in November and decided at the weekend that while we were there we would buy an engagement ring. Anyone got any tips for us and also has anyone used diamond.ie to source their diamonds in New York?


----------



## colm (2 Oct 2007)

You wouldn't by any chance be affiliated to that site??


----------



## ails (3 Oct 2007)

No I'm not affiliated to the site. When I did a search they were one of the results and they seem like a good idea. Was just wondering whether anyone has used them before?


----------



## Fido (3 Oct 2007)

I would be very very careful buying diamonds in New Youk. Unless you are going to Tiffany's or the very high end. Dont forget that the standards of customer service and trust in New York aren't the same as at home. The guy selling you a ring's only object is to make as much as he can on the deal on that day and if you bad mouth him back in Dublin what does he care. He knows also you probably won't be flying back to complain. If you do buy and its a gold ring, remember the carat value are different so you have to get an American carat gold wedding ring so one ring wont be harder and wear away the other.


----------



## sharecarer (3 Oct 2007)

Hi Ails, Recently just back from NY with an amazing engagement ring. We actually got recommendations from this site and bought in a place called Hannikens. They sell to Aer Lingus staff and were so nice and helpful. Be sure to only buy a certified diamond - GIA. They are based in Diamond district on 47th street. Sure you don't get the champagne and service of Tiffanys but you couldn't find better value.


----------



## MichaelDes (3 Oct 2007)

sharecarer said:


> Hi Ails, Recently just back from NY with an amazing engagement ring. We actually got recommendations from this site and bought in a place called Hannikens. They sell to Aer Lingus staff and were so nice and helpful. Be sure to only buy a certified diamond - GIA. They are based in Diamond district on 47th street. Sure you don't get the champagne and service of Tiffanys but you couldn't find better value.


 
Be very very careful, stick to Manhattan and not New Jersey. A lot of diamonds are not what they are. Also in the less reputable places - still war diamonds washed through the market. Sharecarer - did you get the 4 c's verified in Ireland through a dealer to be sure it matched your purchase? Finally buy over a carat, it is nicer and more valuable as long as the other c's are good.


----------



## ails (3 Oct 2007)

Thanks for all that! Wow there is such a lot to consider, so much for a restful couple of days in New York! The names of the jewellers are a great help though thanks again


----------



## Rebelette (3 Oct 2007)

Definitely go to Hannikens - so friendly and helpful. Got my ring there, got it valued in Ireland when I came home and it was valued at over 5,000 euro more than what we piad for it. Am a very satisified customer...


----------



## A_b (3 Oct 2007)

My friend got hers in Salvatore jewlers and was v happy


----------



## edge (3 Oct 2007)

Ny is good, but i got a great deal in antwerp....


----------



## pc7 (3 Oct 2007)

might be more expensive than the rest but my two cents worth - go to Tiffanys. I know some people on aam say its over priced and that but they have some lovely stuff and its nice to say I got my ring at tiffanys (not that i have one just my humble opinion). Then you will both smile everything you hear ' i said what about breakfast at tiffanys'


----------



## Niallm (4 Oct 2007)

Hi we got ours in ultra diamonds in woodbury common. It is a trip on a bus (50 dollars) but you get fantastic value there on everything Everyone loves it and is asking where can they get it. Don’t shop in a place for their name take the time and look at them all and find the ring you love the most


----------



## Tom44 (4 Oct 2007)

Hi there

Sorry to Hijack this post, but I am planning to take my girlfriend to New York with a potential view to purchase an engagement ring.

She has always wanted a Tiffany & Co ring and seeing as though they are so expensive over here, I am hoping they may be more affordable over there!!

I was hoping to find a suitable ring for around the £1,000 mark (at most) and was just wondering whether we are likely to be able to find a Tiffany & Co ring for that sort of price in New York and where best to look.

Any guidance would be appreciated and we know that Tiffany commands a high mark up, but we would like to look at them first before deciding what to do.

Thanks

T


----------



## Vanilla (4 Oct 2007)

Have a look at www.tiffany.com


----------



## ails (4 Oct 2007)

Hi Tom44,

For what its worth I have been trawling through this site and a couple of other wedding sites and the advice seems to be that with Tiffany you are merely paying for the blue box. I wanted a Tiffany ring before I started researching on the web and rings that seem to be very similar to those at Tiffanys can be got anywhere else in NY for a lot cheaper.

My original post was about diamond.ie and has anyone used them to source there ring in New York, haven't really got any feedback so far on them but we have arranged a diamond consultation with them tomorrow so I will let you know how that goes it might just be a cheaper option!!


----------



## Bob_tg (4 Oct 2007)

I bought one over in NY last year at a dept. store (Fortunoffs had a great sale on at the time).  When we got it valued over here, the retail price turned out to be almost 3 times the price we paid in NY, so once you get a quality certified product, it is certainly a good way to go.

The main advice I would give is do all your planning/sizing/window shopping etc. here in advance, so that by the time you get over there you know exactly the kind of ring you want.  Each shop only has a limited amount of stock on any give day, so if you know what you want, it will help you quickly move on to the next shop if they don't have what you are looking for.

On the Tiffany's thing, yes, there is a premium.  However, some people like the idea that they got the ring (+ box!) from there... that can be priceless to some people.


----------



## beetlebum (9 Oct 2007)

Bob_tg said:


> I bought one over in NY last year at a dept. store (Fortunoffs had a great sale on at the time). When we got it valued over here, the retail price turned out to be almost 3 times the price we paid in NY, so once you get a quality certified product, it is certainly a good way to go.
> 
> The main advice I would give is do all your planning/sizing/window shopping etc. here in advance, so that by the time you get over there you know exactly the kind of ring you want. Each shop only has a limited amount of stock on any give day, so if you know what you want, it will help you quickly move on to the next shop if they don't have what you are looking for.
> 
> On the Tiffany's thing, yes, there is a premium. However, some people like the idea that they got the ring (+ box!) from there... that can be priceless to some people.


 

i completly aggree with this advice I too got one in Furtonoffs right beside tiffanys on park avenue. It was a very good deal, and they are very friendly and make sure you bargain with them you should get a few squids off (i managed to get the sales tax deducted). dont know about the other places mentioned so couldn't comment

the biggest problem you will have is trying to get it valued back in ireland, a lot of the jewellars refuse too, and some of the others haven't a clue what they are doing but will gladly take the 50 yoyo valuation fee.

Best of luck to the OP and i hope she likes it.

as for breakfast in tiffany's maybe you could smuggle in a bacon and egg bagel!!!!


----------



## spinal_tap (10 Oct 2007)

A second vote here for Salvatore & Co in the Diamond District.

Mrs Tap picked out an amazing eternity ring when we were there. Just rmeember to post the appraisal etc home for emm... safety!


----------



## slamdunkin (14 Oct 2007)

I am thinkin of proposing to Ms. Slamdunkin at chrimbo - would you advise going to NYC or South Africa or somewherelse to get the ring?


----------



## beetlebum (15 Oct 2007)

slamdunkin said:


> I am thinkin of proposing to Ms. Slamdunkin at chrimbo - would you advise going to NYC or South Africa or somewherelse to get the ring?


 

well NYC is absolutely lovely at christmas - they go a bit over the top there. and the ring will be good value- far better than here.
never been to SA so cant comment. 

hope it goes well slam


----------



## sophie (15 Oct 2007)

Sorry to be an ethical bore...but read this before you go!

[broken link removed]


----------



## ails (16 Oct 2007)

Hi again!

I told Tom44 that I would post again after meeting with guy from Diamond.ie (he sources diamonds in New York and makes the ring for you or organises consultations with jewellers when you get there) and I have only gotten around to doing it now!!

Anyway, we met him in a hotel in town, in a cramped majorly overheated room and the minute we walked in the door we felt under pressure. He was a truly arrogant man and kept making comments about how he has been doing this for years and basically that he was doing us a favour by even meeting us! We were not impressed. Then he tried to sell us an uncertified 1ct diamond, saying that he would give us a valuation of double what we would be paying him.

I'm just delighted that we had done a bit of research on the internet beforehand and at least knew about the 4 c's etc. we felt under so much pressure that we told him we would go for it and then he started looking for money straight away. My boyfriend told him that he never carries cash and he said well there is an ATM in the lobby (the cheek!) Anyway with that we left and he said he would send us an invoice and that he needed half of the money by the end of the weekend. We ran out of the hotel.

Since then we have looked around the shops in town and decided that we won't buy the ring in New York as if the guy from Diamond.ie is anything to go by we could be bullied into buying something worthless. We went with Diamant.ie who deal with diamonds from Antwerp and we will have the ring in a couple of weeks, GIA Certified, and half the price of the jewellers on Grafton Street.

Just thought I would warn everyone about him. He was way too pushy for my liking and really turned me off the idea of going to New York to buy the ring.


----------



## bigjohn (17 Oct 2007)

hi please help
I am bringing my girlfriend to new York for new years eve (her Christmas present) and I will be asking her to marry me there, i think she will say yes as we have being going out with each other for 7 years and we are building a house together. I am planning to bring her to tiffanies & co, i have a €6,000 budget (is that a good budget?) do you think she will get a good quality ring, the one she wants with that budget?, also she has no idea am going to ask her so i don’t think she will have any idea of the type of ring she will want, so i was thinking maybe i should ask her a few weeks before we go so she can think about it what do you think? P.S sorry for all the questions


----------



## Tom44 (30 Oct 2007)

Hi Ails

Thank you for your comments!! most useful and dont fancy an experience like that!!

I think it is a Tiffany & Co ring that I am after, even though I know you are paying more for the name than anything else! However I guess if I get a Tiffany & Co ring from one of the reputable stores over in NY, the I cannot see too many issues!!

Are they much cheaper out in NY or are they a similar price?? I dont want to spend a fortune (true romantic that i am!!) and am probably looking around the £1,000 mark.

Not sure if I could get a Tiffany ring in the UK for that price!!

Thanks

Tom


----------



## beetlebum (31 Oct 2007)

bigjohn said:


> hi please help
> I am bringing my girlfriend to new York for new years eve (her Christmas present) and I will be asking her to marry me there, i think she will say yes as we have being going out with each other for 7 years and we are building a house together. I am planning to bring her to tiffanies & co, i have a €6,000 budget (is that a good budget?) do you think she will get a good quality ring, the one she wants with that budget?, also she has no idea am going to ask her so i don’t think she will have any idea of the type of ring she will want, so i was thinking maybe i should ask her a few weeks before we go so she can think about it what do you think? P.S sorry for all the questions


 

i would check out fortunoff (spelling might be incorrect) right beside tiffanys on park avenue. they will be a lot better value. also the budget is good - you will get a really nice ring for that.

i'm sure those two shops have websites, so check out what they ahve and for what money before you go.

and if i was you dont ask her till she gets there - surprise her there and then go look for a ring together!

good luck


----------



## beetlebum (31 Oct 2007)

Tom44 said:


> Hi Ails
> 
> Thank you for your comments!! most useful and dont fancy an experience like that!!
> 
> ...


 
a diamond ring in tiffanys for 1000 - not sure about that. you might get a money clip for 1000!!

again check out there website

NY is a lot cheaper with the exchange rate!


----------



## Hells_Belle (7 Nov 2007)

Tiffany's is a lovely store but I don't think it is a good idea to buy engagement rings from there. Nobody but you will know that's where it is from, so of course it's up to you to decide if that' worth a 50% mark up!

1234 has the right idea. By going to the diamond district, you will get a better stone for the same amount of money. "Better" can mean bigger or greater clarity or better cut or whatever aspect of buying a diamond you think is most important. It is also really fun to put together your own setting/stone combination; it means you have a (reasonably) unique ring. If you want a really unique ring, you can always design your own setting and have it made up by the jeweller. 

Not sure I agree about the certificates, but that is up to each individual buyer. I have an old (family) .75ct VS1 diamond that is not certified and that doesn't effect the insurance value at all.


----------

